# How is everyone getting on with servo and face tracking?



## wockawocka (Dec 16, 2018)

I've been using the R alongside my 5D4 for a couple of weddings and feel I can't trust the servo modes and face tracking is a bit too random to be useful.

How's it for you guys? Not saying the R is poor at this, but that it's prosumer level vs what I'd expect from a pro body.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2018)

I use it for portraits and find that when the box is over the face it never ever misses in normal to good light. If the light is lower I can’t use it, but then Servo struggles a lot with movement anyway, it just can’t lock.. so imo in good to great light the AF is fantastic, but when the light is dimmer One shot is the only way to trust it..


----------



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I use it for portraits and find that when the box is over the face it never ever misses in normal to good light. If the light is lower I can’t use it, but then Servo struggles a lot with movement anyway, it just can’t lock.. so imo in good to great light the AF is fantastic, but when the light is dimmer One shot is the only way to trust it..


 Actually, let me adjust that claim. I tried out now in the darkish afternoon light, basically same exif, but now it worked very, very well. Can it be related to artificial light, or fluorescent light?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2018)

I've tested tracking by moving my R around and it locks on very well, but have not used it where actually tracking a rapidly moving object is required.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 16, 2018)

In low light, with large apertures f1.2 to f.1.8, I find the face tracking in AI Servo on the EOS R to give me significantly more keepers than I could get with my previous 1DXII, and it is much better than my 5DIV. Further, it is much more cumbersome to keep the AF point on a moving face with the DSLRs.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 18, 2018)

wockawocka said:


> I've been using the R alongside my 5D4 for a couple of weddings and feel I can't trust the servo modes and face tracking is a bit too random to be useful.
> 
> How's it for you guys? Not saying the R is poor at this, but that it's prosumer level vs what I'd expect from a pro body.



In my limited testing of the camera, I was not impressed....at all. Better off sticking with one shot, or if servo tracking is necessary, a 5D4 or equivalent DSLR.


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 26, 2018)

Doing this has helped to be more like the 5D4 by quite a bit.


----------

